# Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung



## Tobias88 (26. April 2018)

*Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Guten Abend, 
habe gestern festgestellt das meine Wasserkühlung im Schlauch grünen Film hat.

PC komponente:
EK Supremacy Evo Threadripper Nickel
EK FC Radeon Vega Nickel
EK Cool Stream XE 480 2 Stk.
EK- Dura Clear Schlauch 
EK Cryo Fuel Premix Clear

Das System läuft seit ca 6 Monate.

Habe mit Caseking per E-Mail geschrieben, konnen mir nicht sagen was das sein könnte. 

Ich soll nur mit lauwarmen Wasser durchspülen und die Kühlflüssigkeit wieder neu befüllen. 

Aber ich weiss ja nicht woher die Ablagerung kommen, kann ja wieder eine bestimmte zeit wieder kommen.

Darum frage ich hier um Hilfe!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Was das ist weis ich auch nicht, vermutlich Weichmacher was sich gelöst hat.
Wenn du durchspülst solltest du andere Schläuche verwenden.

Wenn es Durchsichtige sein sollen nimm lieber PrimoChill oder  Mayhems Ultra Clear.
Diese enthalten auch Weichmacher aber weniger als andere.

Ohne Weichmacher kannst du diese verwenden:
EK-Tube ZMT oder über WaterCool http://shop.watercool.de/Schlauch-EPDM-16/10-ID-3/8-5/8-OD-schwarz .
Fertiggemisch wird oft auch  AC Double Protect Ultra genommen.

Bei mir habe ich seit einem Jahr  AC Double Protect Ultra und Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch in Verwendung.
Schlauch ist zwar leicht trübe geworden, sieht aber immer noch gut aus. Aber verwendet habe ich das DP Ultra in gelb.
Dann ist die Trübung nicht so stark zu sehen.









						Meine EX-Systeme mit Wasserkühlung - PC-AQUACOOLING' Wasserkühlung & Computer Support
					

Unsere Webseite & Forum bietet hilfreiche Themen, Beiträge und Inhalte zu Hardware und der PC-Wasserkühlung.




					pc-aquacooling.de
				




Linker Schlauch der Grafikkarte ist ein Jahr alt und rechter Schlauch erst vor ein paar Wochen neu.
Blitz der Kamera hat den Schlauch aber etwas aufgehellt, in natura sieht es besser aus.


----------



## Joselman (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Da du nur EK Produkte nutzt würde ich da mal nachhören.

Erfahrungen habe ich selber nur mit AC Double Protect gemacht. Da ist sowas in 3-4 Jahren nicht vorgekommen...


----------



## gekipptesBit (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Wäre interessant zu wissen wenn man andere Flüssigkeiten mal austesten könnte.
Wenn ich eine Wasserkühlung verbauen würde käme bei mir zuerst Wodka rein.
Kühlflüssigkeit hin oder her...
...oder würde im Ausgleichsbehälter einen Filter einsetzen wie für Aquarien.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Es gibt auch für eine WaKü Filter die im Loop zwischen gebaut werden können, da muss nicht zwingend was ins AGB gebaut werden.
Kosten auch nicht die Welt, macht aber bei Weichmacher nicht viel aus, das geht da trotzdem durch und setzt sich mit der Zeit überall ab.


----------



## Jooschka (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Wichtig wäre erstmal, herauszufinden, ob es sich um eine pflanzlich oder chemisch bedingte Ablagerung handelt.
Würde dazu einfach mal, falls Vorrichtungen dafür verbaut sind oder du halt sonst einfach drankommst, bisschen Kühlflüssigkeit in ein Glas ablassen, stehen lassen und gucken, ob was "wächst", sich die Farbe weiter verdunkelt, sich was am Boden absetzt etc oder halt nichts passiert... 
Sonst raten wir hier ins blaue, direkt alle Schläuche etc zu tauschen, obwohl du vielleicht einfach n BioProblem hast, oder umgekehrt zu Filtern, obwohl der Weichmacher oder die Metalloxidation o. Ä. Schuld ist.
Oh wie schön doch blickdichte Schläuche/Rohre sind... da hat man solche Probleme generell nicht, da man sie gar nicht erst sieht 
Wenns nichts dramatisches ist, kannste dich evt mit 'nem Kompromiss bestehend aus 'nem Tropfen Farbe anfreunden...


----------



## blackbird (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Hi Tobi,

also ich hatte etwas ähnliches bei meinem EK set (EK Water Blocks EK-KIT H3O 120 LTX) ,  das ich vor ein paar Jahren (2012) gekauft hatte. Allerdings noch  wesentlich stärker, was die Ablagerungen an ging. Bei mir war es dieser  farbige Zusatz, der wohl auch als Schutz dienen sollte. Allerdings  hat sich das Zeug über die Monate so stark abgesetzt und verklumpt  (obwohl ich die Menge nach Vorgabe ins Wasser gegeben hatte), das es  sogar so aus sah, als wenn die feinen Finnen im CPU Kühler, zu gesetzt  waren. Habe das dann mit einer alten Zahnbürste wieder halbwegs frei und  sauber bekommen und seit ich nur noch Wasser ohne Zusatz nutze, habe ich  auch keine Ablagerungen mehr. Allerdings dauert es ein wenig und  mehrere neue Befüllungen, bis sich nichts neues mehr imr CPU Kühler absetzt.
Die  Schläuche blieben allerdings verfärbt bis zu einem gewissen grad, was  natürlich optisch nicht sonderlich schön aus sieht. Und wie es im  Radiator aus sieht, will ich gar nicht wissen. Für mich stand nach  diesem Fiasko erstmal nur die Funktion der Kühlung im Vordergrund. Bei  meiner nächsten Wakü werd ich das Zeug nicht mehr einfüllen.

So sah bei mir der CPU Kühler nach längerer Zeit Betrieb aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage wäre nun, ob der Zusatz, den du von EK eingefüllt hast, eventuell auch instabil ist und sich dann farblich nach einer gewissen Zeit absetzt. Oder ob es wie meine Vorgänger schon angesprochen haben, eventuell eine Art Biofilm oder eine chemische Reaktion ist.


----------



## Tobias88 (27. April 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung Problem ablagerung*

@IICARUS 

das  mit den durchsichtigen schläuche ist ja  nicht das problem würde auch EK  Tube ZMT verwenden, wenn es an den  Weichmacher liegt. 

Das Kühlmittel hat sehr chemie gerochen. Foto von der Flasche, alles auf Englisch(Nicht gerade meine stärke).

Den Radioator habe ich solange gespüllt bis ich keine verschmutzung in Wasser hatte. 

Die anderen sachen wie  AGB und CPU-  GPU Kühler habe ich nicht gespüllt kann es daran liegen? Sahen sehr sauber aus.

@Jooshka 
werde was ablassen und gucken, poste es dann später.

Eine andere frage was halter ihr von Druckausgleichsmembran, bringt das was oder lieber lassen.

aqua computer Druckausgleichsmembran fur 1/4 Zoll, hoch

So jetzt zum wichtigen Thema,

Soll ich mein System erst mit lauwarmen wasser spüllen um vielleicht die groben Schmutz zu lösen oder alles auseinaderbauen und einzeln Teile CPU oder GPU Kühler usw. zu reinigen.

Bei EKWB man kann essig in Wärmetauscher machen?
How to clean water blocks? – EKWB Support Center

Wenn Ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht sagt bescheid.

Danke euch für die Antworten und wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Edit Foto von AGB und das Tuch mit ausgewischt habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tobi


----------



## ludscha (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Deine Ablagerungen kommen von der EK-Suppe. Die hatte ich auch schon mal drin, derselbe Dreck ist das Phobya Supa Zero. 

Kauf dir, wie IICARUS schon anmerkte DP Ultra und einen Primochill oder Mayhems Schlauch.

Ich persönlich hatte vor der Verwendung von DP Ultra das Feser ONE F1 in der WaKü, für mich bis heute die Beste farbige WaKü Suppe, aber leider nicht mehr erhältlich 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Tobias88 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Geht auch der Ek Zmt Schlauch wegen weichmacher.

Hätte nicht gedacht das die Flüssigkeit ist, 
Danke für die Info.
 Die Farbe wollte ich nie haben. 

Hoffe das es dann keine Probleme gibt. 
Schönes Wochenende, vielen Dank an alle

Gruß Tobi


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Natürlich kannst du den EK ZMT kaufen, der ist nur etwas steifer, lässt sich aber auch gut verlegen.
Da hast du gar keine Weichmacher die sich auflösen. Nur ist dieser Schlauch halt nicht durchsichtig sondern schwarz.

Der Primochill oder Mayhems ist halt ein Vorschlag soll der Schlauch weiterhin durchsichtig sein, da diese weniger Weichmacher enthalten.
Die trüben auch nicht so schnell.


----------



## Tobias88 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Ist meine erste Wasserkühlung, werde Ek-Zmt gegen clear tauschen sieht von anderen Systemen besser aus. Kühlmittel AC pfotect ultra clear was du gesagt hast IIcarus.
 VIELEN DANK NOCHMAL.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Anilman (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Wow habe das gleiche ek cryo mix klar

aber keine ablagerungen wie bei dir.

gpu und cpu sind meistens sauber

Denke das einfach zuviel rest wasser noch im radiator war.

der cryomix hält glaube ich nur 2 jahre nach anbruch.


----------



## Muxxer (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Ich verwende seit 14 Jahren nur destiliertes wasser und sonst nix und hatte noch nie Schlonze im Kreislauf, i weiß gar ned was da manche haben mit dem chemiezeugs.Von 2013 bis 2017 hab ich immer nur was nachgeschüttet, muss nur Wasserwechsel machen wenn ich graka tausche da ich nur dann den Kreislauf auf machen muss, schlauch hab ich tygon


----------



## Tobias88 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*

Guten Abend,
habe Radiatoren gespült, war das Wasser grün.

Hat das Kupfer reagiert wegen den schlechten Kühlmittel?

Habe mit essig 5% Anteil gereinigt, durch gespült und nochmals mit Destilirten Wasser nochmals gespült.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## 3mika3 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem ablagerung*



Muxxer schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit 14 Jahren nur destiliertes wasser und sonst nix und hatte noch nie Schlonze im Kreislauf, i weiß gar ned was da manche haben mit dem chemiezeugs.Von 2013 bis 2017 hab ich immer nur was nachgeschüttet, muss nur Wasserwechsel machen wenn ich graka tausche da ich nur dann den Kreislauf auf machen muss, schlauch hab ich tygon



Kann dir da nur zustimmen, habe zwar noch keine wakü, aber warum so etwas rein schütten?


----------

